# Dairy-free chocolate "cheesecake"



## Nytebugg (Mar 11, 2000)

I thought I would share this recipe, that was published in the Feb. 2000 issue of Vegetarian Times, with all of you. I haven't tried it yet but it looks really good!Ultimate Chocolate Cheesecake Serves 10Crust 1 cup chocolate graham cracker crumbs 1/4 cup ground blanched almonds 3 TBS sugar 2 TBS softened margarine19 oz silken tofu (2 & 1/3 cup)8 oz tub tofu "cream cheese"1/2 cup chocolate syrup or topping3/4 cup sugar2 TBS unsweetened cocoa powder1 tsp vanilla extract1 tsp lemon juice Coat 8inch springform pan with cooking spray. Cover baking sheet with foil Make the crust: In a med. bowl combine graham cracker crumbs, almonds, and sugar. With fork, work in the margarine, finishing by using your fingertips. Press the mixture evenly over the bottom and partway up the sides of the springform pan. Refridgerate 30 minutes. Preheat oven to 350F. In a food processor, puree tofu. Add "cream cheese" and blend until smooth. Add the fudge sauce, sugar, cocoa, vanilla, and lemon juice and process until blended. Pour filling into the crust. Tap on counter several times to release any air bubbles. Place pan on the prepared baking sheet and place on the center rack of oven. Bake 1 hour (center will still be wobbly). turn off oven, and leave in oven with door closed for 1 hour. Transfer pan to wire rack and cool completely, 3 to 4 hours. Refridgerate "cheesecake" at least 8 hours (cover with plastic wrap after 4 hours". If the top of the cake looks wet, just before serving, blot it gently with a paper towel. Place on a serving plate, carefully remove side of pan and serve.


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

My mouth is watering just thinking of this.Thanks,J*


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2000)

Nytebugg,Welcome to the board......This does sound delcious......------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------

